Ask HN: Custom Website vs. WordPress Website ranking problem? - thescribbblr
======
moxylush
It has been my experience that anything that you can do with a custom site,
you can do with a WP site and vise versa.

If you are having SEO issues it is probably not your platform, but how it is
being used. Maybe get a lighthouse audit and make sure your design is mobile
friendly. Create content that people want to read.

Hope that helps.

~~~
spurgu
Agreed. And to add, if you have no knowledge of SEO you'll probably be better
off with Wordpress (+ the Yoast SEO plugin), but if you know what you're doing
you can achieve the same thing with a custom CMS.

------
spurgu
I don't understand the question.

~~~
thescribbblr
Does custom website provide any special factor to rank in Google

